# Body Kit for US model LTZ?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

2011 CHEVY CRUZE DuraFlex COUTURE RS FULL LIP BODY KIT | eBay

Does anyone know if this body kit fits on the US model LTZ Cruze? I have an LTZ RS and is interested in buying this kit only for the back bumper. If anyone is interested in the side skirts and/or maybe front bumper PM me and we will discuss further. Im trying to swap my LTZ RS rear bumper out for something different.rooling_anim:

Any help would be great, Thanks.

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im even interested in this bodykit....
Plus they will ship to Canada

Korean Auto Imports


CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Noo don't buy in Korea when the US has body kits!

2011 Chevrolet Cruze BodyKits Ground Effects Spoilers


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd love to! but i think i might get the whole kit.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll eventually kit a body kit on mine...when I have enough saved to take off the chevy emblem in the back and get it repaired all at the same time =D


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah if no one wants the front and side skirts then Ill just throwthe complete kit on. I really want the rear but i don't mind all the parts. I think the predator series look really good on our cars.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah if no one wants the front and side skirts then Ill just throwthe complete kit on. I really want the rear but i don't mind all the parts. I think the predator series look really good on our cars.


I would love to buy them off of you, but the wifey says no, lol. Then again, I also want the rear...


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

im semi intersted but i want to get rims first. i have an LS so if anyone is selling stock rims let me know lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haah boats it took me LONG enough to make the wifey "allow" me ..... to ATLEAST get the rear bumper lol. 

but everyone................... my rear "RS" bumper dilemma is finally over lol I ordered to rear bumper + diffuser off BMCEXTREMECUSTOMS.COM today. I order the RoadRuns Bodykit style rear bumper seperate because I dont mind the front and side skirts that come with the "RS" package. 

If anyone else is interested in this, the bumper was $490 CND + shipping to Toronto. The entire bodykit (RoadRuns) is $1,200 CND. 

Pics will be up as soon as they are installed It should take a good month to arrive so patience fellas ahah..

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah I might be buying one of their more expensive kits here in a few months once i get my funds back up haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I understand you Senistr. I had the same problems worrying about the interior and engine work way too much. I figured if I touch up the exterior just a bit then I can worry about the future engine mods. Interior not so much since I already love it. Just my back "RS" bumper was KILLING me. I hated the design and this is the only thing I had to change. So I finally ordered it and I cant wait to see how it turns out. Ive been collecting a lot of parts for my Cruze and just waiting for the day to make the big jump. I know the bumper and my springs are going to take me long enough ahah. Pedders should be in soon (I hope) then onto the bumper then in the near future, some engine work. I pretty much love the Cruze, everything feels right, I just wanted to test some things out when I had the time lol. 


CHEVYCRUZE RS




Senistr said:


> Yeah I might be buying one of their more expensive kits here in a few months once i get my funds back up haha


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

lol well I am just waiting to leave Germany so I can FINALLY hug my cruze! I bought it a week ago and my family has been taking care of it. I figured I would get things in wave. The first thing was my wheels, the second will be my audio, the 3rd is tinted head/tail lights and blackened out bowties. The 4th will be blackening the chrome on the outside and redecorating the inside from black/grey to black/red. Since I didn't build it, I figured I can mold it into what I like. The 5th will probably be the first MAJOR jump as in getting the intake, exhaust, and tuning done, then a body kit, debadging the Chevy bowties and getting the hole patched up. My goal is to have a nice little show car in a way you can't tell it's a Chevy, or a Cruze so it forces people to ask what kind of car it is =D


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice gameplan you got there Senistr haha. I like it when someone has it all planned out. For the tall slot hole in the back of my car...dont even go there! I didnt know it had the hole so i got screwed over 
I have a big project com_ing_ up for the rear of my cruze to fix that hole and the ugly rs bumper I have lol. 

I will keep you informed bud!
Cheers


CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx. Sorry to here about your boo boo. I am actually about to contact this place near home to get my new wheels powder coated to a gloss black...according to this guy off of a nissan Z forum, he took his wheels there and they charged 200 for the set, and said would be bout $10 to take each tire off..so my effort for a all blacked out cruze (outside) could be done before I take off for Colorado...that would be awesome!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of powder coating my rims but if I were to spend that money i might as well just buy aftermarket rims. Plus, I can still keep my stock rims stock lol. 

I think with a nice set of springs that offer a nice drop, the "rs" rims would look good without too much wheel well. IMO. 


Well see how everything turns out. Haha

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The gameplan on my end is carbon wrapped silver on the interior, and maybe replacing the black mesh with the black and red. Outside I'll be doing carbon on the bowties, chrome trim under the windows and on the trunk lid. Eventually, a full roadruns kit, but instead of painting to match my black granite I'll wrap in flat black and make it a stripe on the bottom of the body. Still trying to decide on wheels, but they'll be 19"s, either black with a red stripe or accents, or a machined wheel with black accents, or gunmetal. Leaning towards a five spoke or a mesh design...


(sorry to thread jack, lol)


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Since no one answered your question. Why the heck would it not fit your car. Its the same car


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I thought maybe the screw holes would be a different position then the US model. Just a question/concern and wanted to make sure before I spent the money. Sometimes, its good to "double check".




getblended said:


> Since no one answered your question. Why the heck would it not fit your car. Its the same car


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds good Boats, Youve got yourself a pretty big project like myself ahah. Take your time and plan it all out before anything. No need to rush, bro 




boats4life said:


> The gameplan on my end is carbon wrapped silver on the interior, and maybe replacing the black mesh with the black and red. Outside I'll be doing carbon on the bowties, chrome trim under the windows and on the trunk lid. Eventually, a full roadruns kit, but instead of painting to match my black granite I'll wrap in flat black and make it a stripe on the bottom of the body. Still trying to decide on wheels, but they'll be 19"s, either black with a red stripe or accents, or a machined wheel with black accents, or gunmetal. Leaning towards a five spoke or a mesh design...
> 
> 
> (sorry to thread jack, lol)


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

looks like there's a few of us with some fun filled projects for our cars lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm really ready to do it now, but wifey keeps me from going into debt, lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha boats same here, i finally got it out of her and i ordered it.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

**** wives LOL


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

But we need them, lol...


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

lol ohh only for little things... =P


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL, not only little things, big things too, haha




Senistr said:


> lol ohh only for little things... =P


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

haha like debt? =P


----------

